# Hottest Women Alive



## musclepump (May 16, 2005)

Post your choices.

 Swimmers for me


----------



## Pepper (May 16, 2005)

Maria Sharapova

End of Discussion


----------



## Pepper (May 16, 2005)




----------



## musclepump (May 16, 2005)

Yeah, not so much into Maria


----------



## Mudge (May 16, 2005)

3rd gal is ok.


----------



## Doublebase (May 16, 2005)

I'm a big J-lo fan.  I love big asses.  I also dig Salma Hayek.


----------



## TCAP28 (May 16, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Yeah, not so much into Maria



Ditto.


----------



## LW83 (May 16, 2005)

Me Either.  I'm going to go with my girlfreind   (don't tell her though  )


----------



## Tskull (May 16, 2005)

Gymnastic girls are pretty hot. Leg strength a little scary.


----------



## LAM (May 16, 2005)

personally I prefer the physique of a woman that's inbetween that of a sprinter and one who runs middle distance


----------



## LW83 (May 16, 2005)

Tskull said:
			
		

> Leg strength a little scary.




Girls that ride horses 

mmmmmmm


----------



## musclepump (May 16, 2005)

Aquatic women have nice tight, toned bodies...


----------



## HardTrainer (May 17, 2005)




----------



## HardTrainer (May 17, 2005)




----------



## naturaltan (May 17, 2005)

good find HT


----------



## HardTrainer (May 17, 2005)

All 3 pics are chiristina lindley


----------



## Mudge (May 17, 2005)

Getting warmer.


----------



## gococksDJS (May 17, 2005)

I think Brooke Burke is hot as fuck...


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 17, 2005)

Maria Paticia Montoya. I can't find any internet pictures but I have a poster of her in my room; so I will take a picture of that.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 17, 2005)

The quality is terrible, but you can still see her.


----------



## naturaltan (May 17, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> hot as fuck...



I guess that's pretty hot


----------



## GFR (May 19, 2005)




----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 20, 2005)

I like Adriana Lima... She's of French, Portuguese, Native-American, and Caribbean heritage. Gorgeous. Saw her in a Victoria's Secret.


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2005)

hehehe


----------



## GFR (May 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> hehehe


That chick has no ass at all ( yet is still sloppy ).....And the fake tits are nasty...Come on bro post a hot woman.


----------



## sdupdike (May 20, 2005)

I think this girl is super hot.  (Even though I'm a girl, hehe.)  Her name is Pia Marlen Johnsen, she's a fitness or figure competitor from Norway.

Gwen Stefani is also very hot.  I guess I just dig fit girls with platinum blonde hair!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


Is that a Dude?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 20, 2005)

Adriana Lima:


----------



## musclepump (May 20, 2005)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Adriana Lima:


 Nice.


----------



## redspy (May 20, 2005)




----------



## musclepump (May 20, 2005)




----------



## GFR (May 21, 2005)




----------



## SPIKE1257 (May 21, 2005)

sdupdike said:
			
		

> I think this girl is super hot.  (Even though I'm a girl, hehe.)  Her name is Pia Marlen Johnsen, she's a fitness or figure competitor from Norway.
> Gwen Stefani is also very hot.  I guess I just dig fit girls with platinum blonde hair!


Your name says it all....


----------



## Pepper (May 21, 2005)

Can't believe I forgot her:


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2005)




----------



## GFR (May 21, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


Now thats what I'm talking about


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 21, 2005)

Mindy Vega


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 21, 2005)

more Mindy...


----------



## rantheman (May 21, 2005)

wow


----------



## PreMier (May 22, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> That chick has no ass at all ( yet is still sloppy ).....And the fake tits are nasty...Come on bro post a hot woman.



Sloppy?  What the fuck are you talking about?  Dont insult my taste, because I didnt agree with you in the other thread.. fucking jackoff.


----------



## GFR (May 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sloppy?  What the fuck are you talking about?  Dont insult my taste, because I didn't agree with you in the other thread.. fucking jack off.



You're  one angry person; I gave props to min0 lees pick and did'nt like your's, so what. Get over yourself bro, it's a web site, sorry everyone doesn't completely agree with you're every thought.


----------



## PreMier (May 22, 2005)

Its not about being angry, its about you taking the time to rag on a girl I post.  Anyone can post pics off the net of a girl.. I didnt thats why I took ofense.  Here:


----------



## GFR (May 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its not about being angry, its about you taking the time to rag on a girl I post.  Anyone can post pics off the net of a girl.. I didnt thats why I took ofense.  Here:




I like that fat ass...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> hehehe


She's clearly smokin hot.


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2005)

Look fellas to each his own, some guys like fat ass some like slim ass , that's no reason to argue.


----------



## Shae (May 22, 2005)

Don't you wish you were Randy Orton right now?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 22, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Look fellas to each his own, some guys like fat ass some like slim ass , that's no reason to argue.


I like all Ass


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> hehehe




How the hell did you get pictures of my gf!!??   

btw....smokin


----------



## Shae (May 22, 2005)

You know what this is PreMier.


----------



## GFR (May 22, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Look fellas to each his own, some guys like fat ass some like slim ass , that's no reason to argue.


well said


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2005)

*This is for Foreman*


----------



## musclepump (May 22, 2005)

So who is she, PreMier?


----------



## joesmooth20 (May 23, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> So who is she, PreMier?



i was thinking the same


----------



## musclepump (May 23, 2005)

Come on P, tell us!


----------



## sdupdike (May 24, 2005)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> Your name says it all....


That was rude. Girls aren't allowed to comment on other girls?  (I'm married, by the way, to a guy)


----------



## Jenny (May 24, 2005)

I know who Jakes girl is


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Post your choices.


I agree!


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Look fellas to each his own, some guys like fat ass some like slim ass , that's no reason to argue.


http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/283720


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2006)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/283720


She's well known.


----------



## Gozar (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm partial to Charisma Carpenter


----------



## Luke95 (Jan 2, 2006)

redspy said:
			
		

>




http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1012886&postcount=30

    mmmmmm


----------



## carlito cool (Jan 2, 2006)

and christy hemme


----------



## kentmc (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Davo (Jan 2, 2006)

surely Renata wins.........


----------



## carlito cool (Jan 2, 2006)

kentmc said:
			
		

>





POINT TAKEN


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


 
buffie the body, my favorite.  thanks for sharing, you old fart


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 2, 2006)

Brazilian beach volleyball women....all u need!


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 2, 2006)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

>




That girl looks a little bit like a muscular Topanga, from Boy Meets World


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 2, 2006)

_*HAHAHAH DALE IS SO HOT IN THAT PIC!*_


----------



## Mudge (Jan 2, 2006)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

> That girl looks a little bit like a muscular Topanga, from Boy Meets World



Oh man, she used to rock.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 2, 2006)

Luke95 said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1012886&postcount=30
> 
> mmmmmm


 

 

Banned until 2006?


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 2, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Oh man, she used to rock.




hell yea she did, she was even pretty hot too, not like super sexy, but she had sexy lips and some nice tatters


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 2, 2006)

*Cori Nadine is alright -*  











http://themes.ru/dir/photo/n/nadine_cori/004.jpg -


----------



## Luke95 (Jan 2, 2006)

kentmc said:
			
		

> [/IMG]


+1










			
				The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Banned until 2006?




shhhhhhhhhh.  You didn't see me


----------



## Luke95 (Jan 2, 2006)

I"m in love with this woman 












http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=12612


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 2, 2006)

Luke95 said:
			
		

> shhhhhhhhhh. You didn't see me


 
No way, I'm narc-ing you out!!!
cause you sold your car and I wanted to buy it -


----------



## Mudge (Jan 2, 2006)

> The Monkey Man
> http://themes.ru/dir/photo/n/nadine_cori/004.jpg -



Getting warmer... I remember her first pictorial, err picture - on the diving board. She got pretty buff at one point and still looked delectable.


----------



## Luke95 (Jan 2, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> No way, I'm narc-ing you out!!!
> cause you sold your car and I wanted to buy it -




How did you know?   Did you see my Autotrader ad or something  

It sold in 'one' day.  I still get three calls a day.  I didn't ask nearly enough.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 2, 2006)

Luke95 said:
			
		

> How did you know? Did you see my Autotrader ad or something
> 
> It sold in 'one' day. I still get three calls a day. I didn't ask nearly enough.


 
*BAN!*


----------



## Luke95 (Jan 2, 2006)

Me? ---->


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 2, 2006)

I am partial to her...


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 2, 2006)

That Dutch bitch in the movie Munich.  She's hot and naked in Munich.


----------



## swordfish (Jan 2, 2006)

http://thebluesite.com/images/jessicaalba004.jpg


----------



## PreMier (Jan 3, 2006)

Luke95 said:
			
		

> I"m in love with this woman
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet she has a nice pussy 

Whatup L


----------



## MyK (Jan 3, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I bet she has a nice pussy
> 
> Whatup L



shes smokin!!!

http://cybersix.dyndns.org/Presentatrices/M-Theuriau/M-Theuriau.htm


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 3, 2006)

top


----------



## Pedigree (Jan 4, 2006)

Stacy Keibler has my vote...


----------



## Prodigy (Jan 4, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> hehehe


I like your taste man, the innocent look is sexy as hell.

I'm white, so those big asses just don't do it for me


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 4, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>



yeah, the airbrushing almost hides her fat, cellulite covered ass.  seriously, that girl looks like she sits on her ass all day eating doritos, drinking malt beer.


----------



## Hockeyman105 (Jan 4, 2006)

Dude, dancers are the way to go.
Think about it, they'd be the best at riding you, they have rockin' bodies, and the good ones are usually fuckin' HOTTT.


----------



## wetnwild (Jan 4, 2006)

you never been with a dancer have you?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 5, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Is that a Dude?[/qu
> _
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2006)

swordfish said:
			
		

> http://thebluesite.com/images/jessicaalba004.jpg


my vote.
Have u seen her in" Intothe Blue...in a bikini almost the whole movie....hhmm.....
Looked dam hot in Fantastic 4 too...


----------

